# fatalmente



## PaniWladca

Olá de novo!

Que eu saiba, a palavra "fatalmente" tem dois significados: pode referir-se a algo fatal, desastroso, desgraçado _ou_ a algo inevitável. A minha dúvida é se na segunda acepção a palavra mantém a conotação negativa. Ou seja por exemplo dizer que algo "fatalmente ocorrerá novamente com mais intensidade" é simplesmente afirmar que algo voltará a acontecer (frase neutra) ou é mais "sim ocorrerá mas seria melhor se pudesse evitar porque não vamos gostar disso"?

Catarina


----------



## Joca

Que questões sutis você traz! (rsrsrs) Penso (posso estar errado) que *fatalmente* sempre conservará uma conotação negativa, de coisa desagradável, mas ao mesmo tempo inevitável.


----------



## Alderamin

Algo que é fatal é snónimo de mortal e aí a intensidade á máxima, não tem mais nem menos intensidade.
É como o Joca lhe disse, a conotação é sempre má, nunca sendo possível evitar aquilo que não tem mais volta atrás.


----------



## PaniWladca

Joca, eu sei que nós estudantes somos muito imaginativos e inventivos no que diz respeito a complicar-nos a vida  mas na realidade nem sequer o perguntava se não viesse esta frase no texto sobre a língua tupi:



> Houve uma onda de tentativa de recuperação histórica do tupi na ocasião dos 500 anos do descobrimento do Brasil, mais depois parece que o interesse voltou aos meios académicos. Fatalmente ocorrerá novamente com mais intensidade, embora aconteça atualmente ainda timidamente.



Pois depois de ter lido o artigo não tenho a impressão de que o autor seja o inimigo mortal da língua tupi e sim tratou o tema com muito interesse e muita apreciação por esta cultura, portanto não faz sentido o uso de "fatalmente" nesta frase se de verdade a palavra tem só conotações negativas. Mesmo assim é-me difícil crer que pode-se usá-la em relação às coisas muito positivas e às muito negativas igualmente. Afinal achei que o melhor que eu posso fazer é perguntar os nativos. Francamente estou curiosa se é possível que uma das acepções da palavra tinha conotação negativa e no entanto a segunda seja por completo livre dela.


----------



## Alderamin

O "fatalmente" aí é sinónimo de inevitável, algo que vai acabar por acontecer. 
Não, o inimigo na frase não vai morrer, pelo contrário, a "recuperação histórica do tupi" vai é ressuscitar.
Como dirão os meus colegas de profissão "maktoub" (é o destino).

*fatal* 
      (_fatalis, -e_)     
_adj. 2 g._

1.           *Que necessariamente há-de acontecer;* que não podia deixar de acontecer.                     =                     INELUTÁVEL, INEVITÁVEL, INFALÍVEL

2.           Decidido pelo destino.                     =                     FATÍDICO

3.           Que causa morte.                     =                     LETAL, MORTAL, MORTÍFERO
4.           Que causa danos.                     =                     CALAMITOSO, FUNESTO, NEFASTO, PREJUDICIAL
5.                                [Direito]                      Improrrogável, irrevogável.

http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=fatalmente


----------



## Joca

Wladca (não sei como se pronuncia esse nome), para uma estudante de português, você escreve muito bem. 

É verdade, como diz Alderamin, o *fatalmente *aqui significa *inevitavelmente*, ou *como é de esperar*. Talvez não tenha essa conotação
negativa, da qual falamos, mas tampouco indica que o autor seja favorável à recuperação do tupi-guarani. Parece, antes, indicar
uma posição neutra ou indiferente. 

Mas essas são suposições minhas. Precisava ler todo o texto para ter uma opinião melhor.


----------



## Alderamin

Joca said:


> Wladca (não sei como se pronuncia esse nome), para uma estudante de português, você escreve muito bem.
> 
> É verdade, como diz Alderamin, o *fatalmente *aqui significa *inevitavelmente*, ou *como é de esperar*. Talvez não tenha essa conotação
> negativa, da qual falamos, mas tampouco indica que o autor seja favorável à recuperação do tupi-guarani. Parece, antes, indicar
> uma posição neutra ou indiferente.
> 
> Mas essas são suposições minhas. Precisava ler todo o texto para ter uma opinião melhor.




Joca, 
O artigo parece ser este, de um mesmo site, suponho, de uma pergunta feita antes... não o li.
http://geografia.uol.com.br/geograf...nte-no-cotidiano-dos-brasileiros-262127-1.asp


----------



## Archimec

Julgo que em inglês, neste contexto, poderia ser expresso por ..._It's bound to happen again_...


----------



## Carfer

No sentido de inevitável, pelo menos em Portugal, nem '_fatal' _nem _'fatalmente' _têm necessariamente uma conotação negativa, ou melhor, se acaso a têm, não é pelo termo em si, mas porque é negativo o evento que inevitavelmente acontecerá. _'É fatal que o Porto ganhe o campeonato este ano'_, _'Morrer é uma fatalidade', 'Chegaremos fatalmente à conclusão de que...', _em todos estes casos '_fatal', 'fatalidade' e 'fatalmente' _apenas traduzem a inevitabilidade. Se a pessoa entender que o facto de o Porto ganhar o campeonato é mau, se a conclusão a que chegaremos não nos agradar (e já não falo da morte, que dificilmente terá algum lado positivo) então a frase terá uma conotação negativa, mas não são esses termos que lha emprestam.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu diria que fatalmente tem um tom de resignação, não necessariamente negativo. O fatal de que deriva fatalmente vem da mesma raiz de fado (destino), como o adjetivo fatídico. Acontece que a gente geralmente expressa resignação face a fatos desagradáveis, portanto fatalmente se vê ligado a fatos desagradáveis o mais das vezes.


----------



## PaniWladca

Antes de começar: *Alderamin*, sim, trata-se desse artigo, é admirável que você dedicou seu tempo para encontrar a fonte e quero que saiba que eu o aprecio! E *Joca*, o meu nome é Catarina, PaniWladca é só um "nick", quando o escolhia não pensava que ia escrever algo neste foro, tampouco sabia que ia aprender o português  é um tipo de gracejo, compreensível só no polaco - na verdade não podia escolher um pior nick para o foro linguístico  

Agora mais a sério, muito obrigada a todos. Realmente se tivesse visto tal frase antes: 


Carfer said:


> _'É fatal que o Porto ganhe o campeonato este ano'_


com certeza teria a atribuído a alguém disposto a vender a própria mãe para que o Porto não ganhasse  Agora já está tudo claro, outra vez obrigada.


----------



## Alderamin

PaniWladca said:


> Antes de começar: *Alderamin*, sim, trata-se desse artigo, é admirável que você dedicou seu tempo para encontrar a fonte e quero que saiba que eu o aprecio! E *Joca*, o meu nome é Catarina, PaniWladca é só um "nick", quando o escolhia não pensava que ia escrever algo neste foro, tampouco sabia que ia aprender o português  é um tipo de gracejo, compreensível só no polaco - na verdade não podia escolher um pior nick para o foro linguístico
> 
> Agora mais a sério, muito obrigada a todos. Realmente se tivesse visto tal frase antes:
> 
> com certeza teria a atribuído a alguém disposto a vender a própria mãe para que o Porto não ganhasse  Agora já está tudo claro, outra vez obrigada.



Por acaso a Catarina tem alguma coisa contra o Futebol Clube do Porto?


----------



## PaniWladca

E por que? Claro que não, só queria ilustrar que as explicações de vocês ajudaram-me muito, porque se não tivesse abrido este fio, ainda pensava que cada coisa fatal é uma tragédia, uma desastre e entenderia a frase de Carfer como: "é uma desgraça que o Porto ganhe o campeonato", mas graças a vocês já não vou cometer tal erro  (e não pôr-me em risco confundindo alguém seguro de que o Porto vai ganhar com alguém que esta chorando a vitoria deste time )


----------



## Alderamin

A frase do Carfer_ "É fatal que o Porto ganhe o campeonato este ano", _equivale a dizer o mesmo que _"É inevitável que o Porto ganhe o campeonato este ano_".
Trocando em miúdos, o Porto vai acabar por sair vencedor do campeonato. As frases têm o mesmo sentido que a frase que a Catarina deu como exemplo na sua pergunta.
O que a Catarina respondeu foi _"com certeza teria a atribuído a alguém disposto a vender a própria mãe para que o Porto não ganhasse"._
O que para mim significa que o Porto não é do seu agrado e até convidaria alguém disposto a ir até a esse limite só para que o clube não vencesse, o que _"é uma desgraça que o Porto ganhe o campeonato"._
Foi um prazer ajudar.

PS: Como natural do Porto, simpatizante do FCP e tendo lido principalmente a expressão "vender a própria mãe" numa frase como a da Catarina, confesso que me feriu os olhos.
Mas não se preocupe, eu entenderei sempre a sua frase como brincadeira


----------



## Joca

Diga *aberto* em lugar de *abrido*. O particípio passado do verbo *abrir* é irregular.


----------



## Rhetorica

Perdoe-me a intromissão, mas não sei se a Alderamin compreendeu o que a Catarina quis dizer (ainda que ela tenha sido bastante clara, no meu entender)... Penso que ela disse tão somente que, antes da discussão deste tópico, achava que "fatal" tivesse um sentido negativo e, como tal, se ouvisse de alguém a frase "É fatal que o Porto ganhe o campeonato", acharia que essa pessoa seria inimiga mortal do clube. Em momento algum ela deu a entender que estava a fazer um juízo pessoal sobre o FCP...


----------



## Alderamin

Rhetorica said:


> Perdoe-me a intromissão, mas não sei se a Alderamin compreendeu o que a Catarina quis dizer (ainda que ela tenha sido bastante clara, no meu entender)... Penso que ela disse tão somente que, antes da discussão deste tópico, achava que "fatal" tivesse um sentido negativo e, como tal, se ouvisse de alguém a frase "É fatal que o Porto ganhe o campeonato", acharia que essa pessoa seria inimiga mortal do clube. Em momento algum ela deu a entender que estava a fazer um juízo pessoal sobre o FCP...



Ah!! Agora compreendo o trocadilho muito engraçado da Catarina!
Ao citá-la, a frase que menciona não passou para a minha resposta, vejo agora o que aconteceu... uma "fatalidade"!


----------



## PaniWladca

Joca said:


> Diga *aberto* em lugar de *abrido*. O particípio passado do verbo *abrir* é irregular.


Muito obrigada, vou me lembrar 



Rhetorica said:


> Perdoe-me a intromissão, mas não sei se a Alderamin compreendeu o que a Catarina quis dizer (ainda que ela tenha sido bastante clara, no meu entender)... Penso que ela disse tão somente que, antes da discussão deste tópico, achava que "fatal" tivesse um sentido negativo e, como tal, se ouvisse de alguém a frase "É fatal que o Porto ganhe o campeonato", acharia que essa pessoa seria inimiga mortal do clube. Em momento algum ela deu a entender que estava a fazer um juízo pessoal sobre o FCP...


Rethorica, agradeço-te muito a intromissão, você tem nos salvado do maior desentendimento, muito obrigada  Ai, isso passa por querer brincar antes de saber falar com claridade! Alderamin, peço desculpa, não foi a minha intenção ofender a você, tem sido sem querer, realmente pensava que era bastante clara... Bem, tais cosas passam, espero que ninguem vai guardar rancor. Boa noite a todos, eu vou-me de viagem (mas voltarei


----------



## Alderamin

PaniWladca said:


> Muito obrigada, vou me lembrar
> 
> 
> Rethorica, agradeço-te muito a intromissão, você tem nos salvado do maior desentendimento, muito obrigada  Ai, isso passa por querer brincar antes de saber falar com claridade! Alderamin, peço desculpa, não foi a minha intenção ofender a você, tem sido sem querer, realmente pensava que era bastante clara... Bem, tais cosas passam, espero que ninguem vai guardar rancor. Boa noite a todos, eu vou-me de viagem (mas voltarei



Olá Catarina,
Se há alguém aqui que tem de pedir desculpa sou eu a si e, por isso, apresento o meu pedido de desculpas e agradeço ao Rethorica por ter sido o seu advogado de defesa.
Boa viagem!
Alderamin


----------

